# Braided electric rope or hi-tensile wire??



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

I like the rope better. I have used both and the rope is just easier. It does not get twisted when you are working with it and is more visible to both me and the horses. When I used wire, the deer were always running through it. I have not had that problem with the rope. The rope is also easier to store and reuse. For some reason, the wire is like Christmas tree lights to me. You think that you did a good job rolling it up, but when you actually go to use it again, it is a jumbled mess. Rope, all the way!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

The barn I am at in fall/winter/spring uses hi-tensile and I haven't found any problems with it. I have never used hot wire though.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Used rope, ribbon and wire. I've learned thro trial and error to use wire for perimeter fenceing and rope or ribbon within the perimeter. Rope and expecially ribbon are susceptible to the forces of the wind whereas wire is not. The wire does not need to be strung tight like barbed wire and on a straight run the posts can be 30-50' apart as long as strong corners are built. The slightly loose wire will move in the wind and the animals will stay a little farther away. Both rope and ribbon have shredded during windy weather. Because I've had moose take my fencing out, I learned to put joins about every hundred feet or so. Sure beats picking up 500 feet of wire and restringing it.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

It depends, I use both, but for different purposes. Wire electric fencing is wonderful if you want to add it to a permanent fence to keep the animals from rubbing, one strand usually does the job. But, I use braided electric fencing for areas that are standing alone, like to separate the pasture.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

you arnt installing the wire properly if trees falling on it or a horse hitting it is destroying the fence or injuring the horse. FOr permanent fencing you cant beat properly installed high tension wire.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Yea thats why when my horses were over at my grandfathers they had no regard for the fence, and i've had to fix it enough times to despise it. As for the trees i can't help that i'm surrounded by woodlands, and every now and again a tornado decides to hit the mountain top. Plus being on the 8th highest point in PA we have alot of high wind velocity, which is why we have the wind mills. The wire was only 2 strands, and corners braced, my moms horse wasn't nicknamed dozer for no reason. 
The wire we have doesn't seem to last against the elements any longer than 1yr. We've had deer, bear, big cat, and people run through our fences with no concern about the livestock with in. 
Thank you guys for the input!!!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Then you arnt using high tension wire, sounds like your are using that alluminum or cheap flexible crap. High tension wire you need crimps, spring tensioners, and small bolt cutters or really good fencing tools to cut it. Ive had horses hit it and it stretches with the springs until the horse stops and backs up. No way they will break it. I also have had trees and what not fall on it. I cut the tree, the wire springs back into place.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm not sure what it was, my pap put it up, and i was just there to help and get hollered at. It was miserable to fix. I'm not a fan of how it rusts away, then when you need to fix it it breaks into pieces and needs replaced :/


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

that aint high tension cable. thats some kinda junk cheap wire. High tension wire does not break or rust. It comes on 4000 foot spools and you need a dolly to spool it out.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I have had no problem with electric polyrope, now up for 5+ years. 1 strand, 3' high, 30' between t-post/rebar posts. Fast, cheap, easy to maintain. Love it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sjomelco (Jul 12, 2012)

I would have to say that if you are putting it up for the long run put up Hi-tensile and build it right. If you are setting up something that may only be there a couple of years the rope or tape would be more economical and easier to store and take up. I tend to like to run 1 strand of the white tape anyway just for visibility. 
Evan with the cattle pastures here which they run barbed wire I run 1 strand of the whit tape fence around the upper half. That way if the horses do get out they can see it. The problem I ran into with the rope/tape is that on a dry year a weed must have been against the fence and created an spark. The neighbors corn field caught on fire and my whole fence line was burned up. Wire won't do that. Also the white poly insulators deteriorate and break easily, yellow black and red seem to last better.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Rope!! Easy to see, easy to move around, easier to set up, although it won't last as long as wire. If a horse gets tangled in it, it WILL break.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

I have used both and prefer the rope. 

The wire is good for large areas if the proper wire is used and you have the tools to work with it. If you cheat even a little bit on installation, it is horrible to work with and maintain. I had a horse run full tilt into a 3 strand wire fence and it held, however, the horse bounced right off it and flipped up and completely over the fence landing on her back. She ended up with some wire burns and a lot of soreness, but no major cuts. I don't know if it would have been any better if the fence had broken or given to the impact.

Now, I use a white 3/8" nautical grade Poly-rope with 6 strand conduction wire woven through it. I really like it because it is strong, visible, easy to work with and easy to maintain. It looks good too. Like the wire however, you must install it correctly with proper tension and connectors. The tools required are minimal and it is very easy to work with. I use treated wood posts with screw in insulators and they work great. In two years with temps ranging from -40 to +35 celcius, wind, rain, snow, hail, etc, I've not had to do any repairs. The only thing I have noticed is the rope stretches a bit when it's cold, so I watch the tension in the winter. I also keep some extra rope and step in posts on hand for cross-fencing. This way I can rotate grazing within my pastures in any configuration with minimal set up. We do electrify the top wire about 25% of the time and the horses don't ever offer to challenge it. I think the rope has a 10 year warranty.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Electric wire needs to have a min of 3000 volts going thro it for horses to respect it. 2000 might work but guaranteed between 3 and 5000 will keep horses away from it. Horses are taught to back away from pain. Other animals go in to pain. It the chest is getting shocked the animal will keep going forward until the wire either breaks, or passes over or under and he continues on.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

ok, thanks everyone for your input!!!


----------



## xlntperuvian (Jul 1, 2012)

I'ts not always true that rope will break. Rope will break for *some* horses. A friend's gelding got caught in electric rope and it did break, but not before he suffered severe cuts that took months to heal. 

Electric rope will NOT break for foals, weanlings or young horses. 

We lost a 6 month old filly to our Electrobraid fence. She somehow got the lowest strand wrapped around her hind leg and couldn't get free of it. When we found her she was dead, her body still warm. There was not a scratch on her except for a small dime-sized cut on a front knee. The fence was charged and we think she must have died of heart failure from being shocked repeatedly. It haunts me to this day. 

Take my advice: If you have to keep foals or weanlings in paddocks with electric rope, disconnect the charge from the lower strand (or two). I learned the hard way - electric rope fencing can KILL young horses.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

xlntperuvian said:


> I'ts not always true that rope will break. Rope will break for *some* horses. A friend's gelding got caught in electric rope and it did break, but not before he suffered severe cuts that took months to heal.
> 
> Electric rope will NOT break for foals, weanlings or young horses.
> 
> ...


There is also two types of the rope fencing, the actual rope and the twine stuff. Rope: 
http://www.straightlinefencing.co.uk/assets/images/electricRope4Sml.jpg
Twine: http://www.rammfence.com/wh_polywire_05.jpg?w=350

The twine should break very easily, although it is harder to see. It is easier to move, more temporary, and you can tie it together. Rope is easier to see, harder to break, and you have to use special metal things to hold it together when it breaks.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

My horses usually respect the fence, i just have a yearling at the moment, and was planning on going with 3 or 4 strands of rope 2 white and 2 black that way its visible in the winter too. 
xintperuvian i'm so sorry for you loss, that would be really hard. And i will probably only charge the 2 top strands, unless of a threat of a predator since we have many roaming around and walking up to our neighbors cars :shock:

Thank you all!!!


----------

